# Devastated please pray



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I think many of you know my DH has had a couple of strokes and his balance isn't the best. Unfortunately, he went to open the soft sided crate to let Ben out this morning and lost his balance and fell on him. I was already at work when he called to tell me what happened. DH is fine but couldn't get up from the floor without help. When I arrived home Ben couldn't stand and I rushed him to the vet. He was in shock when we arrived so two doctors (angles) began working on him. He has a partially collapsed lung and what might be a displaced disk at the lumbar 1 area. He has air in his abdomen, but they think this is from panting so much and at this point not thinking any internal injuries to the gut. He is now standing and walking a little and his rectal tone is intact (he was also incontinent of urine and stool when I arrived home) so they are optimistic about spinal cord injury. I am still shaking from the whole thing. Please keep him in your prayers. Will update later when I can.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Tracey, I am so, so sad to hear about beautiful little Ben! Your poor DH too! I am sure he feels terrible about this. I am sending up urgent prayers for help, healing, good diagnosis, etc! Please, please let us know how you are all doing. God be merciful!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

OMG Tracey! Y'all are in my thoughts, sending good vibes your way for a happy healthy recovered little Ben.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh Tracy!! I'm so sorry!! I'm praying right now!!!!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Tracey, I am so sorry to hear this. Poor little Ben. I am sure your husband must feel terrible. You guys will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh my I don't even know what to say, I hope your husband is doing well and Ben gets better soon. I'll be thinking about you wishing it all goes well. Please keep us posted.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Tracey, I am so sorry!:crying:Bless your heart..you and Den have been through so much, and now this...poor little Ben..I am praying for all of you...please let us know when you can how he is doing...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I can't imagine the pain and anguish you and your husband are going through right now. Prayers for peace and comfort for you both and prayers for wee Ben that he recover quickly and completely and that he can be kept comfortable while recovering.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh no! I hope they both will be ok and it's not a pneumothorax Ben has. Did they do X-Ray's to make sure of no broken ribs?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG, Tracey...I can catch my breath...oh Gjod oh god help Ben....................


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh Tracey, I am so very sorry. Praying for a complete recovery for Ben and peace for you and your DH.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh my goodness, how awful. I'm so sorry. I'm praying Ben is OK soon and your husband is feeling better. What a terrible experience for everyone.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

You are all in my thoughts. Sending positive thougths for all of you.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG, I am so sorry. We are praying and have all paws crossed. I am not too far from you so if you need anything just shout.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Tracey, I am just reading this now! I am very very sorry that you are going through all of this........................ I am praying for you, your husband and dearest Ben!!! Your SM family are here and routing for Bens recovery!!! I wish I could say or do more for you..........................


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Tracy..praying like crazy that Ben will come thru this fine! Will keep looking for updates!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh no 
I am praying for Ben. I really hope he'll be okay!

My Dad had a stroke during the summer, he minds Milo while I am at college and work, and I have worried about something like that happening.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh no! So sorry to hear this. Will keep him in my thoughts


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, no! Tracey, you and your husband have gone through so much. My prayers are with you, your DH, and precious Ben. Please give Ben gentle hugs from me.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

rayer:rayer:rayer:Tracey, I am so sorry to hear this. I am keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers and sending positive vibes your way. Hoping Ben has no lasting effects from this unfortunate accident.:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Hoping and praying Ben will be fine.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no, Tracey! I cannot believe this! I'm so sorry you and your husband are going through this, after all you have already been through. I'm glad your husband is okay and I'm praying that beautiful little Ben will be too. I'm sending you lots and lots of prayers, Tracey...you will be in my thoughts. Please keep us updated as you can.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh no, just reading this Tracey. So sorry to hear about little Ben. Sending prayers that he will recover completely and quickly. Hope DH is ok too.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Praying for strength for you and your DH as you go thru this difficult time! And of course for Ben to make a full recovery! Remember, he's the most beautiful fluff of us all! He has so many prayers right now.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh no!! I'm so sorry to hear this. Poor Ben and your DH  I will be praying for little Ben's full recovery...Stay strong Tracey!! :heart:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I just saw this now and will be praying for little Ben that he has a quick recovery and that you and your Husband will be ok too. When you get a chance to let us know how Ben is doing, please do so.


----------



## little+bella (May 19, 2013)

We dont know each other but im lifting you, your husband, and Ben up right now! In Jesus name!!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my! Saying prayers....


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I am so sorry this happened to Ben and your husband! I will definitely pray for all of you! Hope Ben continues to improve rapidly. Hugs


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sending prayers and good thoughts for Ben.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh No!  Praying right now!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Tracey, I am SO sorry to read this. I'm still shocked. I'm praying that Ben makes a complete recovery and I'm glad your DH is okay. You both must be so shaken up by this. Please know we are all thinking of you guys. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

OMG, Tracey i will most definitely keep Ben and your family in my prayers! :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this. I can not image what the three of you must be going through. I am glad your husband did not hurt himself from the fall. I hope that Ben will be alright; he seems to be recovering so it may be a good sign.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh My Tracey, Yall are in my prayers.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for Ben.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Tracey...I am so sorry. I pray your DH fully recovers from his fall and dear Ben comes through this stronger than ever...I'm sending hugs and prayers to you all!rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww honey, I'm so sorry for all of you. Praying for a speedy recovery for your 2 boys. 
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Meilerca (Dec 16, 2012)

You are in our thoughts and prayers!! Get better Ben!!!
Carri and Thor


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

OMGoodness, Tracey I'm so sorry to hear about this, it's tragic on so many levels. I am glad your DH is ok, but I know he feels just awful. Steve and I are sending all our love and prayers to Ben and hope he recovers fully and quickly!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh Tracey, how scary. I am praying for you all. Please God, let this sweet little boy recover fully and quickly.


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

Tracey, I am so sorry to here about this accident. I will have you all in my thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery both physically and emotionally.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

My dear SM family, thank you to each one for your thoughts and prayers. Ben is doing better this evening. Shock symptoms have resolved and his blood pressure and heart rate are stable. He is still struggling a bit with his gait but continues to stand and take a few steps. His breathing has stabilized as well. We are beside ourselves with worry, but the vets are pretty optimistic. One of them told us, "we may have dodged the big one". Your continued prayers are appreciated. Thanks again to each one of you.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you for the update. I will continue to pray for Ben and you.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh dear Lord, please watch over our sweet Ben, and place your loving arms around him and Tracey. Amen


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG Tracey! Not our BEN!!!! I love that boy!! You're update is reassuring, but I'm still upset about him!! It brings back so many memories. Stan accidently stepped on....and killed our puppy five years ago....

My heart is with you guys...you've been through so much lately....


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh, Tracey I am so happy he has stabilized. I have been thinking about you and your husband all day. He must be beside himself. I mean it if you ever need anything, I am only 30 minutes away. We will continue to keep you in our thoughts and prayers that everyone will be a okay.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Tracey thank you so much for the update. I will continue to keep Ben and your family in my prayers. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I am glad Ben is doing better...this is good news...praying for a complete recovery...thank you for the update..big :grouphug:s


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I just had to share with everyone...I just got a tail wag!!! He is laying there as I talk to him wagging his tail like crazy.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh happy day. He is going to be just fine. He is a champion!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

That is great news!!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Keeping Ben and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

TLR said:


> I just had to share with everyone...I just got a tail wag!!! He is laying there as I talk to him wagging his tail like crazy.


Oh thank God. Our boy is going to be okay.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I just came from the vet with Laurel(ear infection) and I kept thinking I've got to check on Ben.i'm happy that the vet is optimistic about him, and the tail wag.... Wonderful!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug::grouphug: So glad you got a tail wag.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Great news Tracey! So happy to hear that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Prayers will continue for a 100% recovery for Ben. Sorry that this had to happen but was so happy to see that Ben has improved already. Hope that everyone gets a good nights rest.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Tracey, how awful and scary. Thank goodness he is improving tonight :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no, Tracey. I was sick all night and just checked into SM for a few minutes this morning and now I see this. :smcry: The three of you must have been in shock. I'm so very sorry and so thankful that it sounds like Ben is improving and will be okay. Unfortunately accidents happen and I know your husband must feel so horrible about it. You've been through way too much, my dear. So glad to hear about the tail wag.:chili::chili: I'm wagging mine just hearing that! (You don't want to see that :w00t Please give us updates and our love to your hubby. It could happen to anyone.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh that's a good update about wagging his tail and the vet sounds positive. thank goodness. I feel so bad for you having to go through such a scare. Hugs to little Ben xoxo.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh, what a sweet boy letting everyone know he is OK with his tail wags. It just makes me so sad to think of him hurting. It does sound like good news. Whew! I will keep pulling for Ben. And sending hugs to your DH as well. I know he must be feeling terrible. So glad both of them will be OK.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh, Tracey, I am just seeing this and my heart dropped when I read about the accident. This has always been a fear of mine since it could happen in an instant to anyone. I am encouraged to hear that the vet is optimistic and that you got a tail wag! Whoo hoo! I will pray that Ben continues to improve as well as pray for the health of your hubby.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Prayers going out for all of you. Ben heal well and quickly.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So glad to hear that the prognosis looks good and Ben is giving such great signs.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

So happy to hear the good news. Keep them coming sweet Ben! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I've never been so happy for a tail wag. Our prayers are being answering (Thank you). Please give your dh a hug, as others have said this can happen to anyone. We're keeping the prayers going.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my gosh how awful. I pray Ben will be ok and I feel so bad for how your DH must be feeling right now. My heart goes out to all of you. Keep that tail wagging little Ben.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I came looking for an update on Ben, and so glad to read this good report. I will continue to keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So happy to see your update ! Prayers continue till he's all well and home with his Mom and dad!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

We are home. They wouldn't let me sleep in the crate with him. I'm sure it will be a restless night in this house. My DH is so sad and hasn't stopped crying. The vets and all the staff keep telling him it was an accident but he can't control his emotions. He has emotional lability from his stoke and has difficulty in this area but he really is struggling to keep it together. I feel so bad for my boys. I am still encouraged by the progress Ben has made in just hours. This morning looked a lot different than they do now. Ben has vomited a few times this evening and they just gave him a Pepcid. Said it wasn't uncommon for a dog to get colitis after a stressful event. Hoping that settles down. Thanks again to each of you for your love, prayers and support.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Happy to see a good sign from Ben - continuing to pray for his recovery!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

So sorry to hear of this accident. Hope both your boys are feeling better soon.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

TLR said:


> We are home. They wouldn't let me sleep in the crate with him. I'm sure it will be a restless night in this house. My DH is so sad and hasn't stopped crying. The vets and all the staff keep telling him it was an accident but he can't control his emotions. He has emotional lability from his stoke and has difficulty in this area but he really is struggling to keep it together. I feel so bad for my boys. I am still encouraged by the progress Ben has made in just hours. This morning looked a lot different than they do now. Ben has vomited a few times this evening and they just gave him a Pepcid. Said it wasn't uncommon for a dog to get colitis after a stressful event. Hoping that settles down. Thanks again to each of you for your love, prayers and support.


I can imagine how difficult it would be for your husband emotionally even if he wasn't dealing with the the effect of the stroke. I truly worry for him. And I'm glad to see there is some signs of improvement so quickly. This is really a good sign I think. rayer: Continued prayers.


----------



## SookiesMom (May 8, 2013)

Im so sorry!!! My prays and thoughts are with you hugssss


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I knew this would be really hard on your husband...the guilt. Hoping that he can be consoled and as he sees Ben get better it will help him not beat himself up so much.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Tracey, praying for continued improvement for Ben. I just can't imagine what you and your husband must be going through.


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

Tracy, I'm so sorry to hear about the accident. 
I am glad that Ben is stabilized and showing signs of improvement. It must have been so scary for you and your husband. Please get some rest. Ben will need you both at your best when he comes home. I pray for Ben's quick recovery and for peace for you and DH. 
Please update us on Ben's progress. Our thoughts are with your family.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tracey -- I'm just seeing this and feel so bad for you, your husband and for Ben. This is an accident that could happen to any of us. I recently broke a couple of toes trying to avoid stepping on one of the fluffs that got under my feet.

You've been through so much recently and certainly didn't need this, but I'm encouraged by what the Vets have say as well as the tail wag. My heart goes out to you husband too as he must be beside himself and we know it was an accident -- but still I'm sure that he is feeling helpless and guilty (which he shouldn't).

Sending lots of hugs to you and your husband and lots and lots and lots of prayers for Ben. Hoping that all of you get some rest this evening and that everything looks brighter in the morning.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh Tracey, I too just read this, and I'm so very sorry about the accident! Your poor husband and Ben-- I can totally understand your husband's feelings, but I hope before long he forgives himself and is able to realize that accidents can and do happen to everyone. Heck, I've nearly killed myself trying not to step on my little ones, but I've been fortunate that I've had something around me to grab onto before I landed on one of my girls. Which, of course, has been total luck! I've even fallen over going down the hall trying to avoid stepping on one or the other of them. 

I'm so glad that Ben is doing better, and it does sound very hopeful. Bless all of you-- I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## SA_GC (Oct 14, 2013)

Just saw this now. Oh my - I am sorry you and DH and sweet little Ben had to experience this. We are praying for the continued improvement for all of you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tracey, I am at a bakery in Athens waiting on the pups to get out of the vet's office & checking on you & yours! You may remember that I too have strokes---lots of small ones & a huge one a few yrs. back. I have a major artery in the brain that is almost completely occluded so I know that terrible feeling of instability. I can feel you DHs pain in a most explecit way. When we got Lisi I was so sure I would do exactly what happened here. I pray everyday that we don't trip on her---she is little & quick---we are big & older! I can't imagine how I would feel in your DHs shoes, but my heart is going out to him bigtime. 
I think, hope, pray Ben is going to be ok---a tail wag is a good sign. We will all pull together & ask God for mercy & complete healing. Our hearts beat as one on SM.
Please, please give you DH our love & tell him we are praying for all of you!:wub::wub:


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hope he has a speedy recovery the poor little soul :wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Woke up and was thinking of you guys. I hope you all were able to rest just a bit at least last night. My heart breaks for your husband especially...I cannot imagine what he must be feeling.  . Please know that you all are in our thoughts and prayers. May healing be complete and come quickly. Hugs.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Tracey- I too was worried about him last night. He knows your special love for Ben and prob has double guilt he has hurt you as well. I get much safety training at work, they tell us that trips & falls is #1 accident, happens everyday/everywhere. I just hate DH is suffering so. 
Praying Ben is even better today. I am waiting to hear what's going on this am. We are all here with you dear Tracey. 
hugs!! :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thinking of you all this morning. Praying that everything went well last night. Den has a bad back and knee, and he tripped over Hardy about a month ago. He thought for sure that he hurt him, but Hardy managed to get out the way . Things happen and I know your DH feels terrible, but like everyone said it could happen to anyone of us. Hugs to you guys!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Arriving in the office and thinking of you. Hope everyone had a peaceful nite and is on the road to recovery.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Checking in on Ben. It sounds good. My heart wants him back to normal now...

I hope your husband can get over his guilt. Do you want Stan to talk with him? They've both been through the same thing.....


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Tracey, I just wanted you to know that you, your DH, and Ben continue to be in my prayers and thoughts. 

Hugs and love to all of you.

I will check in later for updates.


----------



## cynthia's (Dec 30, 2011)

Just read all this. How awful! Prayers for you and your boys! Bless you all!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Tracey, thinking of you, Ben and your husband this morning and praying that Ben is much improved this morning and ready for you to pick him up and take him home.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Checking to see how Ben's night went. My heart goes out to your DH and hope that he too is doing better. Continuing prayers. [[[hugs]]]]


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Pray you get good news today.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

OMG, just saw this, prayers for little Ben, I hope the news is good.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Just checking in this morning...I hope little Ben is much improved this morning...the tail wag made my heart soar!:wub: Please tell your hubby that he needs to forgive himself for this ACCIDENT...bless his heart...it could happen to any of us...we have had some close calls at our house...imagine three Maltese 4-5 lbs. :innocent:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

So sorry to hear of this sad event. Sending warm thoughts and many prayers for Ben's complete, speedy recovery. Hugs to you and your DH.


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

*Prayers for all of you*

Tracey, I'm just reading about the accident. I know your husband feels guilty BUT it could happen to any of us and it was an accident. Happy to hear that Ben wagged his tail at you. Hope today brings you great news for his recovery. Continued prayers for all of you. Hugs, Wanda and Lily


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Just checking in this AM to see how you are all doing! Glad to hear that Ben wagged his tail............... all good signs!!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Just now seeing this! All my thoughts and prayers that Ben will be fine!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Just checking in to see how Ben is today.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

How is Ben this morning?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Like everyone else -- checking on your and Ben this morning. Sending lots of hugs and prayers.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hoping Ben is doing even better today.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Praying for more tail wags today.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I was thinking of Ben, you, and your husband all night. Just had a chance to pop in here and check to see if there was an update. Continued prayers today.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Checking in:wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

How is Ben? Hope his tail is still wagging this morning!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh Tracey, I'm just now seeing this too, how scary! I'm glad to hear little Ben is doing better and I hope your husband too, I can only imagine how badly he feels. You will definitely be in my prayers, and I'm happy you got that tail wag...hang in there!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Wondering how Ben is today??


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Checking in also on the little man and your dh. Hoping no news is good news.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Joining the crowd, checking in.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just another SM'r checking in to see how Ben and your Husband are doing today??? Hope that things are looking more positive for both of them and you too!!


----------



## Shenno (Oct 1, 2013)

I can't imagine, this would be so hard. Praying that Ben improves each day and that your husband is doing fine physically and emotionally. I'm sure he is beside himself with what happened to Ben.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Joining the legions checking in on Ben and hubby. :Waiting:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Hoping no news is good news. Tracey, do update us when you can. Thinking of little Ben and your family. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so worried. I keep checking this thread for an update. I hope Tracey is just busy at work today and Ben and his daddy are safe and snuggling happily.


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

Same here. Just want to know how's it going. My prayers and thoughts are with your family. Hope Ben and your husband are feeling better.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Checking in on wee Ben too. Continued prayers for the whole family.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Ditto....I pray all is well today.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Tracey, I just read this and am so sorry for all the stress you must be feeling. I am so sorry Ben got hurt but thankful he is better. And your DH, bless his heart.
Praying for your family and continued healing for little Ben. Hugs to you….


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Just thinking of you and hoping today is better for everyone.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm sorry I haven't been able to update until now. Ben had a pretty bad night. He is unable to swallow and can't manage his own secretions. On X-ray they said it looks like megaesophagus but they cannot rule out damage to the esophagus itself. They are treating him like esophagitis and have him on aspiration precautions. This vet center doesn't have the ability to do a scope so he will be moved to another hospital tomorrow if no improvement. He is walking much better and peeing and pooping today. It is so horrible to be so helpless in what you can do. He gags and drools his saliva constantly. When he falls asleep all those secretions collect in his airway and he gags until he vomits. We are beside ourselves with a anguish but trying to stay strong for Ben. Thanks for the continued prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Tracey. We were all so worried and afraid when we didn't hear from you. So sorry that he had a bad night and praying that his condition will correct itself or can be corrected. Poor Ben. He must not know what's going on with himself. Are they feeding him intravenously? I never heard of megaesophagus before and don't know how that would differ from esophageal collapse.
We're all here for you and Ben and hope that he can get some help that he needs. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Tracey. We were all so worried and afraid when we didn't hear from you. So sorry that he had a bad night and praying that his condition will correct itself or can be corrected. Poor Ben. He must not know what's going on with himself. Are they feeding him intravenously? I never heard of megaesophagus before and don't know how that would differ from esophageal collapse.
> We're all here for you and Ben and hope that he can get some help that he needs. :grouphug::grouphug:


Tracey-I want to second Sue's post. 

Praying your baby heals quickly and your DH is doing better. :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying for Ben, you and your husband!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Still praying and sending hugs to Benrayer::hugging:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh no. Hoping that Ben can recover 100%. Sending all my best thougths your way.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm sad to hear that Ben has continued problems. Maybe his esophagus is bruised and swollen and will heal itself. I hope with all my heart that it is nothing more serious.

Get well sweet Ben, we love you so very much. MiMi sends kisses.:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Tracey. We were all so worried and afraid when we didn't hear from you. So sorry that he had a bad night and praying that his condition will correct itself or can be corrected. Poor Ben. He must not know what's going on with himself. Are they feeding him intravenously? I never heard of megaesophagus before and don't know how that would differ from esophageal collapse.
> We're all here for you and Ben and hope that he can get some help that he needs. :grouphug::grouphug:


Yes, he's on IV fluids. The only food today was a small piece of food with contrast in it so they could see if it was being propelled into the stomach and not the lung. It did go down. Hopefully tomorrow they will be able to try small bites. He has to be in the vertical position for food and water and maintain that position for 20 minutes after each meal or drink. I see lots of hug time coming along with hand feeding and will be happy to accommodate him.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sending light and love for Ben, you and your husband! Prayers ben recovers 100 percent!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:cryingoor Ben...I hope the swelling in his esophagus comes down, soon..breaks my heart... I can't even imagine the worry and helplessness you must be feeling...I am praying, Tracey...hang in there..:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Praying so much for you all and Ben.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Keeping you guys in our thoughts. Big hugs and many prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'll volunteer for some upward dog with a snuggle. I am hoping it might be temp swelling and nothing permanent. How's your husband doing?


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts your way. We're all pulling for you sweet Ben.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I can't add to the words already expressed, except to say that the three of you are in my thoughts. I hope that Ben recovers quickly and the three of you can soon put this suffering behind you. Ben is getting excellent care and everyone is hoping and praying that time will heal him Love and hope are the most powerful of medicines. May Ben find healing and you and your husband, peace.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I can't even begin to understand what you are going through. I hope you find a measure of peace in knowing so many of us care and are praying for you and your husband and for a full and quick recovery for precious Ben.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> I'll volunteer for some upward dog with a snuggle. I am hoping it might be temp swelling and nothing permanent. How's your husband doing?


Sue, he is still beating himself up and is pretty inconsolable at times. He sits and stares at him and cries. We were able to hold him today and Ben gave him a kiss as if to say I know it's not your fault. It's that unconditional love thing. I think that made him feel better.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh Tracey. Me and the boys are thinking about you, you DH and precious Ben. I'm so sorry y'all are going thru this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

TLR said:


> Sue, he is still beating himself up and is pretty inconsolable at times. He sits and stares at him and cries. We were able to hold him today and Ben gave him a kiss as if to say I know it's not your fault. It's that unconditional love thing. I think that made him feel better.


Okay, now you have me crying again. I can't even imagine how your husband feels but just try to tell him it could have happened to any of us and any of our dogs. It just takes a second for something to go from right to very wrong. I hope he can forgive himself. I am happy to hear the Ben summoned a kiss to help. Just goes to show what a trouper he is. :wub::wub:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Reading about how Ben is still struggling and how inconsolable your husband is made me cry. :crying: I can only imagine what a nightmare this is for your whole family. It could happen to any of us. As someone else said, falls are the most common accident in the home. However, I know that doesn't ease the pain or the guilt he must feel. Praying for a complete recovery for sweet Ben.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I was so worried when we didn't hear from you. I have tears in my eyes for all three of you. Ben loves you guys so much and I know he will get through this. When I read your PM about the photobook stating you had just arrived home from the vet, I was hoping Ben was home too. We are all thinking of you and hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

*hugs* to all three of you and especially your husband, I completely understand what he is going through. I've been through a similar situation and it is heart wrenching. You all have my thoughts and my prayers.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I pray Ben shows some improvement tomorrow. Your update on him brought tears to my eyes. I feel so bad for little Ben being away from Mommy and Daddy and I feel so bad for your poor hubby for the guilt he is feeling and I feel so bad for you because you are so worried about both of them. Hugs to all 3 of you. :grouphug: Praying tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Tracey, i just got home from work and have been thinking about Ben, your DH and you. I can't help but have tears in my eyes reading the update on Ben and your poor DH continuing to blame himself. With the kiss that Ben gave his daddy it just goes to show you that Ben knows his daddy didn't hurt him intentionally and loves his mommy and daddy so much. I hope that your husband can begin to forgive himself because it was an accident. Still continuing prayers for Ben, DH and you. With so many praying and providing good thoughts both Ben and DH have got to get better. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Definitely an accident that can happen to any of us. Since I fell down the stairs a few years ago, I worry about carrying the little guys down the stairs in the morning and hold my breath until I'm done. 

It's at times like these that you realize just how fragile life is. Sending you my prayers and also hugs for all of you. Please keep us updated.

Debbie


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just got home and the first thing I wanted to do was check this thread for an update on Ben. 

Like everyone else, I'm praying that the swelling is temporary and that he will soon be completely healed. I'll continue praying for him as well as you and your husband. Lots of healing energy being sent to Ben.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I worry for your dh. Please tell him that it could have happened to someone who is steady on their feet. There have been times when I'm wrangling 2 or 3 on leashes to go outside to potty and I about lose my balance. I've thought about how tragic that could potentially be and it really makes me shudder. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Tracey, I hope your husband is reading all the support we are giving him here. Accidents happen. Everyone knows how much he loves Ben. And, Ben loves his Daddy. Ben even gave his daddy a kiss to let him know that.

I am continuing to pray with everyone else here. Sending all of you ... you, your husband, and sweet Ben ... healing hugs.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Checking in too to see how little Ben is doing. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:crying:He gave his daddy a kiss. Oh, dear Ben. Will, you show your DH our posts and try to convince him that we all know it could happen to any one of us? Poor man, is a victim of a terrible accident. Of course, he hurts for his sick baby, but it isn't his fault. Ben knows that.

I have Ben's picture up as my desktop...every time I look at my computer I see Ben and send loving thoughts out for his healing.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Tracey, I'm praying so hard that you find Ben is much better tomorrow. I can't imagine how difficult this must be for you and your husband. It's amazing how quickly an accident can change our lives.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Tracey, just seeing this. I am so sorry about this accident. Hoping and praying that sweet Ben gets well very soon. Sending love and hugs. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I finally am able to get internet service, oh my gosh I am so sorry. My heart is breaking for all of you. I worry about things like that happening here, one never knows. I will be praying for little precious Ben, I can't help but cry this is so sad. I wish I could give you and your husband hugs, I know I can't but I can pray and I promise you I will hold little Ben and you and your husband up to God.
I can't help but cry, I'm so sorry


Heavenly Father, I come to you with a heavy heart, I don't understand why things like this happen. Lord please touch little Ben, he is such a special little gift to his mommy and daddy, they need him Lord, bring healing to every part of his body, I'm asking for a complete miracle to take place, and Lord I thank you in advance. 
You Lord know the deep sadness and guilt Ben's daddy is feeling, please give him your peace, help him to understand this isn't his fault, Lord wrap your loving arms around Tracey may she feel your presence in this dark time in their lives. Thank you Lord for touching little Ben and his mommy and daddy.
In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sylie said:


> :crying:He gave his daddy a kiss. Oh, dear Ben. Will, you show your DH our posts and try to convince him that we all know it could happen to any one of us? Poor man, is a victim of a terrible accident. Of course, he hurts for his sick baby, but it isn't his fault. Ben knows that.
> 
> I have Ben's picture up as my desktop...every time I look at my computer I see Ben and send loving thoughts out for his healing.


Sylvia, I have been reading many of the post here to him. He is comforted by all the love, prayers and support that has been shared here. We both are grateful for all the outpouring of love and concern for our baby Ben.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I finally am able to get internet service, oh my gosh I am so sorry. My heart is breaking for all of you. I worry about things like that happening here, one never knows. I will be praying for little precious Ben, I can't help but cry this is so sad. I wish I could give you and your husband hugs, I know I can't but I can pray and I promise you I will hold little Ben and you and your husband up to God.
> I can't help but cry, I'm so sorry
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the beautiful prayer.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

How close are you to U Florida vet school? Is Ben stable enough to do the trip? Just a thought.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Checking in to say we are still praying for your sweet Ben and your family.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

TLR said:


> Sue, he is still beating himself up and is pretty inconsolable at times. He sits and stares at him and cries. We were able to hold him today and Ben gave him a kiss as if to say I know it's not your fault. It's that unconditional love thing. I think that made him feel better.


That is so touching. I'm deeply sad waiting anxiously for Ben to recover well, he's a trooper he will do it! May your husband find comfort with Ben's kisses. Much love from us.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Been praying all day for you and your family. I believe in the power of pray and I believe God will heal little precious Ben.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tracey, praying that Ben has a more restful night and that you and your husband can find peace and hope in small signs of healing. Sending you love and prayers!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Thinking and praying for your sweet Ben and DH....God bless you all....


----------



## ronnie (Oct 29, 2013)

Tracey, thank you for the warm welcome from you and Ben. 
My heart and prayers are with you. Please let us know how ben is doing.


----------



## ronnie (Oct 29, 2013)

Im praying for all of you. Prayers for your family are being heard.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I am just reading this now and am so, so sorry to hear about what you are going through  praying that Ben feels better soon 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

spookiesmom said:


> How close are you to U Florida vet school? Is Ben stable enough to do the trip? Just a thought.


That is an option. The vets that are caring for him are all graduates from UF. They said we could go to UF or to Affiliated Vet Specialist in Maitland.
They are both about the same distance from us.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Tracey-do they know fully what is wrong at this point? I have been praying he can make the trip tomorrow. I just hate this. :smcry: 

Sending you and your DH a virtual :hugging:

Tracey- I hope your DH is coming around some, so much can happen to any of us. I got slight scare tonight while eating dinner when Sammie went after a ball and got stuck under a low dresser and Penny alerted me. He's fine but if he had got stuck at the lower part I might not have heard him. I felt so bad because I always keep balls put away.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It's 4:30 am and the first thing on my mind was Ben and his family. Praying all goes well today.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Tracey--I went back and read your post again, I understand now what's going on with a diagnosis.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Checking in on little Ben today and hoping you all had a restful night.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

TLR said:


> That is an option. The vets that are caring for him are all graduates from UF. They said we could go to UF or to Affiliated Vet Specialist in Maitland.
> They are both about the same distance from us.


The one in Maitland is very close to my house and has a great reputation. I am hoping today he makes a turn for the better and you won't have to go that route. I like everyone woke up this morning and wanted to check on you guys. Hoping your husband is doing better and knows Ben would never think poorly of him. You will be in my thoughts all day.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Joining the morning crew - praying things are better today!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Checking on you guys. You're in our hearts.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am joining everyone else who has already checked in on you this morning. My prayers and thoughts were with you before I fell asleep last night, and as I awoke this morning. They will continue throughout the day. 

Please give Ben a gentle hug and kiss from me.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Good morning. Just checking in on Ben. I woke up with him on my mind.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I am also checking in and will check back when I come home from the dentist...I am praying that the swelling is down in Ben's esophagus and that he had a better night...big (((hugs)))!:wub::wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers continue for little Ben ( and for your hubby and you as well). Hoping to see that there's great improvement today.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Keeping Ben, you and your husband in my prayers. Hoping to hear that his ability to swallow has improved dramatically and that you will be able to take him home with you very soon.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I too am checking in to see how Ben's night went and also to see how DH is doing as well. Unfortunately I can't check back in til after work, but Ben, DH and you will be in my thoughts and prayers. {{{hugs}}}


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Like everyone else before me, I am checking in to see how all of you are doing??? Hope that your DH is also doing better too today.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Good morning SM family. Ben had another rough night but we are in the midst of a trail feeding. Small amount of soft food spoon fed in the vertical position. That position has to be maintained at least 30 minutes. So far we have held him vertical for 1.5 hours. When he is in that position with his neck supported he doesn't gag and vomit. Each time we try to lower the position the retching starts. We are hopeful that gravity will be on our side and the food will not only make it to the abdomen but stay down so he can absorb the nutrients. If this occurs, we may be able to bring him home and do the same technique here. It will require frequent small feedings and lots of snuggle time. 
Today is Franks birthday. It's a bittersweet time for him as his mother died on his birthday. Ben was his birthday gift two years ago. We are hoping for another wonderful gift from Ben today!
Frank and I are overwhelmed with the love and support from each of you and want to express our sincere thanks. I wish I could thank each one of you individually but please know It is comforting to us knowing everyone is praying and pulling for our sweet baby Ben.
We are blessed to have all of you on our side. Will try to update later.
Love, Frank, Tracey and Ben


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Hang in there. Will pray for complete recovery.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am hopeful that Ben can come home and celebrate Frank's birthday. I found this online that although I don't think Ben has this, the disease mandates a dog to be vertical and these owners came up with some great tools to keep their babies vertical during feeding. 

http://vetneuromuscular.ucsd.edu/publications/Megaesophagus Brochure-1.pdf


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying for strength for you and your husband and a complete recovery for Beautiful Ben.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Still praying for Ben, you and your husband.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

There is a group around here that makes feeding chairs for dogs so they can eat upright. They were at a local festival we attended recently...Ava sat in the tiny chair and they took her picture. If you need more info on this, let me know and I'll find them...

I sure hope this is a temporary problem for Ben! My heart is still broken over this whole thing...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Good morning. I am hoping that Frank will have a happy birthday with good news that Ben is healing.:grouphug:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Hoping Ben can go home and be with you and Frank on his birthday! And praying for a full recovery for precious Ben!


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

*Continued prayers*

Good morning and Happy Birthday Frank! Just checking in for an update on Ben. Praying for a complete recovery. Wanda and Lily


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you for the update. Will continue to pray for Ben, Frank and you.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

mdbflorida said:


> I am hopeful that Ben can come home and celebrate Frank's birthday. I found this online that although I don't think Ben has this, the disease mandates a dog to be vertical and these owners came up with some great tools to keep their babies vertical during feeding.
> 
> http://vetneuromuscular.ucsd.edu/publications/Megaesophagus Brochure-1.pdf


Thanks Mags. Actually they do think Ben has ME that was undiagnosed and the trauma exacerbated it. The vet has talked to us about the Bailey chair. It was designed by an owner that had a dog with ME. They named it the Bailey chair after their dog.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for updating us, Tracey! Really appreciate you taking out the time to log on here. You guys will be in my thoughts. Hoping for a fast recovery for little Ben.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Is this that chair Tracey?
https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...37782884.33455.153200601404461&type=1&theater


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Checking for an update too. I can't even express how sorry I am. 
Still praying and sending prayers.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Still keeping your family close in thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tracey -- thanks for taking the time to update. I'm still praying as hard as I can and sending lots of hugs to you and Frank too.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Tracy thank you for keeping us updated. I know you must have so much to do right now and very little free time. Please tell your dear hubby we wish him a very happy birthday and praying that little Ben does indeed give him yet another very special birthday present this year.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Dear Terry & Frank,
I've just read this situation with Ben and feel so devastated for what you are going thru. I'm busy painting for a show, so haven't kept up with SM news. I apologize for being so behind.

So much already said so I'll just say I'm praying all will return to normal with little Ben.

Much love,


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Glad for the update. Hopefully this exacerbation will resolve and Ben can get back to his previous state. If he did indeed have ME he was managing with it well on his own. Please wish your husband a Happy Birthday in spite of all of this. Keeping all of you in my thoughts.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Just wanted to let you know you are in my prayers! and please tell your husband happy birthday.................. Ben is a strong loving little guy!!! He is going to beat this!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm just seeing this since we're traveling. How's Ben and DH? OMD. Keeping you all in my heart.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tracey - just got in from early errands and chiropractor and saw your update. Glad that the vertical feeding is working. I too saw on the internet about the Bailey chair yesterday and saw that dogs did well with it and have lived long lives. Hoping that Ben will soon be with you but right now he's probably in the best place to stabilize him. I still feel that you should definitely go to one of the top vet centers/University that you mentioned. Helps to have other eyes on the problem and other minds thinking. 
Wish Frank a Happy Birthday for us with warm, comforting hugs. :smootch:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Sending lots of prayers the way to you! :hugging:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Tracey it takes me forever to get on the internet here:angry: I have been thinking and praying for little Ben and you both, I have to feed Miss Bow every 4 hours, it takes 20 to 30 minutes each time, I spend time talking with her and singing love songs to her, I just know little Ben will get better, your special time feeding him will become less stressful as he gets better.
I honestly believe in my heart he's going to make it through all this with God's healing hand



HAPPY BIRTHDAY FRANK


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Is this that chair Tracey?
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...37782884.33455.153200601404461&type=1&theater


Yes, that's the chair and what cutie sitting in it.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Our internet is almost non-existent so taking this chance to tell you we are all praying for you, DH & little Ben!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Tracry-It is hard for me to get one post out today, I lose most of them. I'm elated Ben might be home soon. Poor fella is probably exhausted and weak. I liked the idea of the specialists examining him also, but I know you mentioned these current Vets are all from UF, and sounds like they are able to diagnose Ben's situation without the scope exam. 
And a Happy Birthday to Frank, my heart breaks thinking about him still. I hope he is feeling better. 
Sending love to Ben and all :wub:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Oops.....sorry Tracey, I entered your name wrong - I deeply apologize! I should have looked to be sure but I didn't.....:wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

TLR said:


> Yes, that's the chair and what cutie sitting in it.


It's a *throne*. Ben deserves a throne.:tender:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Tracey, I am praying that Ben's esophagus will get better so that eventually he will not have to be fed vertically...you and Frank know what's best for your little guy, but I wonder if another opinion would be a good idea...a big Happy Birthday to Frank!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> It's a *throne*. Ben deserves a throne.:tender:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Sylie said:


> It's a *throne*. Ben deserves a throne.:tender:


Ben definitely deserves a throne! He is the king. Still thinking about Ben and hope Frank had a great birthday with Ben coming home? Hopefull.:innocent:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Praying that Ben will continue to heal and that the doctors will have the wisdom to do what is needed. Also, that you and Frank will feel some peace knowing that God is in control. He knows how you feel and he cares for you and Ben. Love and hugs to your family!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

We are HOME!!!! Happy birthday to Frank!!! This recover will be slow according to the doctors and a scope is in order but they feel as long as he is making progress and not showing any worsening signs, we can wait until he is more stable. He held down his second small feeding today. Still retching and coughing up secretions and mucus but didn't look like any stomach contents. The taught me how to do sub Q hydration in case he can't drink. He is having the hardest time with liquids so I have to get a thickener to make little gel cubes for him. This is something we are way too familiar with in this house as DH had to be fed through a tube after his second stroke (he lost his swallow reflex). I now have two boys on aspiration precautions. I wasn't too optimistic this morning but Ben is looking better tonight. We have a complete regime for feedings. He gets a dose of reglan 30 minutes before we feed him and then he is fed upright and kept in that position for a minimum of 30 minutes. It's a good thing he is spoiled and already knows how to eat with utensils. The vet was amazed at this. I told them I often hand fed him because I was too lazy to wash his face constantly. I carried Ben into the house and sat him down and he immediately demanded I pick him up and place him on the sofa. So you see Sylvia, he does expect a throne...love that.
Hugs to all, Tracey, Frank and Ben


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

What great news!!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so happy to hear the good news. Ben is a real little trooper. Kisses to everyone!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Best birthday present Frank could ask for at the moment! I'm so happy Ben got to come home with you tonight. And really glad you are already familiar with the routine because it could be pretty intimidating I bet. Continued prayers.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Tracey! What a great birthday gift to Frank to have Ben home!!! Ben certainly will recover even better now that he's in own environment. I'm continuing to pray for his recovery and that you and Frank will be strong and positive through all of this. Big hug to you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Such good news! Of course our dogs know how to eat off of utensils! LOL, they must not be familiar with "spoiled" maltese! I had to do Sub Q fluids for Lola at times when she was sick. It's not that difficult. My tip on that is wrap him in a blanket. The fluids are cold and keeping him warm will make him more comfortable. 

As for the thinker fluids (and you may be familiar with this) here is a product that you can use to add to any fluid to adjust the thickness from honey to pudding thickness.

Food Thickener for Swallowing Problems & Dysphagia ? Thick-It

So happy Ben is home where he will be happiest! I know you will do a fantastic job with him!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh Happy Day! If he wasn't spoiled before, he will be spoiled x 2! Here is lots of cuddling and snuggling with your loved ones.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am crying again, but this time it is with joy and relief. Thanks for letting us know right away, Tracy. I look forward to seeing the king on his throne, wearing a special bow.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tracey -- this is great news, although, of course, I'm still praying for a full recovery. 

Sitting on the sofa -- his throne, of course. And what spoiled maltese doesn't know how to eat from utensils?!!! LOL

Happy Birthday to Frank and lots of hugs for you and Ben. Prayers continuing.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm crying happy tears too. Tracey, you must be so happy to have your boy home in your loving arms (he'll probably stick to you like glue after being at the vet) and what a great birthday present for Frank.
I cracked up with the doctor's being amazed that Ben can eat with utensils. What kind of heathen dogs does he normally deal with? :innocent::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: To funny. I guess spoiling pays off. Do you think that a snugly would help with the after meal time when he has to be upright? Just a thought. Those chairs did seem to work from the video I saw. I really am praying that this will be temporary but just take some time. Are you supposed to do just small meals several times a day? Was thinking you might need to use a baby bib for feedings and for drool or secretions.
Love you and glad you've got your boy back. :grouphug:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

What great news that Ben is home!:chili::chili: Praying for a complete recovery!:wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I am crying again, but this time it is with joy and relief. Thanks for letting us know right away, Tracy. I look forward to seeing the king on his throne, wearing a special bow.


That makes two of us. He doesn't look too regal right now. I had given them permission to shave if needed. They actually asked me that...uh yes, if you need to do life saving measures on my baby and can't perform it with all that hair..shave it off. He's not any shape for grooming but the groomer on staff did try to take care of his coat when possible. The vet told me they were fighting over him.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> I'm crying happy tears too. Tracey, you must be so happy to have your boy home in your loving arms (he'll probably stick to you like glue after being at the vet) and what a great birthday present for Frank.
> I cracked up with the doctor's being amazed that Ben can eat with utensils. What kind of heathen dogs does he normally deal with? :innocent::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: To funny. I guess spoiling pays off. Do you think that a snugly would help with the after meal time when he has to be upright? Just a thought. Those chairs did seem to work from the video I saw. I really am praying that this will be temporary but just take some time. Are you supposed to do just small meals several times a day? Was thinking you might need to use a baby bib for feedings and for drool or secretions.
> Love you and glad you've got your boy back. :grouphug:


Sue, his spine needs to be straight...no slouching. We need all the gravity we can get at this stage. Yes, frequent small meals. 4 times per day is the starting point. Depending on his tolerance that could increase or decrease. Just like the up time. It's whatever time prevents regurgitation. It may be 20 minutes or like this morning 3 hours. 30 minutes worked with the last feeding. A lot of it is trail and error. Same goes for finding the correct consistency of the food. It has to puréed but how thin depends on his ability to get past the trachea without aspiration.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Tracey, I haven't had much time to check in here in baby land but I have been thinking of you and your birthday boy and precious Ben. I am so happy for you that your baby is home! I will continue to pray for a complete recovery for him and hope you and frank feel some peace now although you are busy.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Tracey, I am so glad your baby is home! I have been so worried about sweet Ben. I hope that the feedings go well and he recovers soon and fully. Lots of love and hugs to Ben. :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yay !!so glad that Ben is home! I know he'll get better with your care Tracey! ! Get well soon Ben!! We all love you!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

And here's the messy boy. I could bear taking pictures of him in the hospital with the IV's and in that cage. Anyway, here's the very dirty boy who will be this way for a while.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Awe, he still is the beautiful Ben. His messy doesn't even look messy. He has the sweetest face!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the picture! He has been through so much these past few days, sweet baby. He looks very comfy being home. :wub:


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

:aktion033::aktion033:This is great news. Been checking in all day. Happy birthday to your DH.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

TLR said:


> And here's the messy boy. I could bear taking pictures of him in the hospital with the IV's and in that cage. Anyway, here's the very dirty boy who will be this way for a while.


You call that dirty? :w00t: Okay, don't visit my boy. :brownbag::brownbag:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Tracey, ohhhh, what a relief :sweatdrop: when one gets sick here it's like one of our own. What a special place. They took good care of your boy... I had never heard of ME, I am in awe of you tonight Tracey, I would be lost. :huh: Just so happy Ben is home tonight. :grouphug:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe...sweet little Ben..he looks so content...and looking good to me! Get well little man!:wub::wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

TLR said:


> And here's the messy boy. I could bear taking pictures of him in the hospital with the IV's and in that cage. Anyway, here's the very dirty boy who will be this way for a while.


In Tracey/Ben world that is SUPER dirty Sue..:HistericalSmiley: I remember Ben got a bath and all groomed at HH and I could barely comb my two. :HistericalSmiley: Ahhhh, that little Ben is sweet and lovely as usual.


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

Tracy- thank you for the update on Ben. Sending a big hug and prayers for you, Ben and hubby. Sounds like Ben is getting stronger and feeling his mommy and daddy's love. Hang in there. You and DH have so much love, caring and support.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

So glad to read this fabulous news! I'll continue to keep you all in my prayers. 

Of course, Ben knows how to properly use eating utensils! That's how mine are fed, too!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Tracey:crying: I AM SO THANKFUL TO GOD, I love that little Ben was able to come home to be with daddy on his birthday. I love the picture of your precious Ben he's such a beautiful boy:wub: he doesn't look dirty to me, just kissable:wub:
I will be checking a couple times a day, just know we are all rejoicing with you, prayers will continue to be said. Please give your littleman a kiss from awntie Paula


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

So glad our prayers have been answered and you have him home with you and your husband. What a great birthday present for him. Continuing prayers for a steady recovery for Ben.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

If Ben likes to be carried (since after all he IS s spoiled Maltese), what about a front carrier, like this: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Supplies-Outward-Hound-Front-Carrier/dp/B000CQBV3W/ref=sr_1_5?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1383789196&sr=1-5&keywords=front+carrier[/ame]

I know Cozette and Pippa would love nothing more than to be carried all day, but Ben may like his independence more, LOL.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Lexie, Bayleigh and I are happy Ben is home too! So glad to hear some good news today. Continued prayers for a full recovery, Hugs!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So glad Ben is back home with,mommy and daddy.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Tracey, I have been away this week and just seeing this.....so sorry it happened. Spent the last 45 minutes catching up on this thread. So sad your husband is taking this so hard.May god ease his burden. So glad that things seem to be improving. Pretty much ditto to what all have expressed.
Sending and praying the hardest that I can with all the healing energy I can muster. You and yours will be my priority.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

So glad little Ben is home and he made it there for your hubby's birthday!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Just now seeing this - and I am soooooo very glad! Give sweet Ben a gentle puppy kiss from us!


----------



## Tiffy (Apr 5, 2013)

Happy to hear your boy is home.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Tracey i'm so happy to hear and see that Ben is home for your DH birthday! 

Happy Birthday Frank!!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Tracey, I was so happy when I opened up your thread and read that Ben is home with you and Frank this evening! What a blessing and wonderful birthday gift for Frank. Happy Birthday Frank!

I actually said a prayer just before I read your update. I asked God to please let me read that Ben would be home with you and Frank tonight. All of us here have been praying so hard for all of you. One of our prayers has been answered ... and, prayers will continue for Ben's complete recovery.

Ben does not look dirty in his picture ... he looks beautiful and so precious.

Tracey, you are such an inspiration. Love and hugs to you, Frank, and darling Ben.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

socalyte said:


> If Ben likes to be carried (since after all he IS s spoiled Maltese), what about a front carrier, like this: Amazon.com: Dog Supplies Outward Hound Legs Out Front Carrier Small 10" X 8" X 8": Pet Supplies
> 
> I know Cozette and Pippa would love nothing more than to be carried all day, but Ben may like his independence more, LOL.


Jackie, that looks perfect. Of course he likes to be carried..don't they all.
Going to order it now. Thanks


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sylie said:


>


Awww, thanks MiMi. I showed this to Ben to give him even more incentive to get well. He sends kisses back to MiMi (mom dried his drooling face first).


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Ben, you're such a brave little dude! You're home and that's great news...
Tracey, I'm thinking about you all a lot wishing peace to your husband and a solid recovery for little Ben, thank you for sharing his picture he's precious. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

So glad to hear that Ben is home  definitely spoil his heart out 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm glad Ben is home with you and is improving. Hopefully, you guys will all have a more restful night tonight. Thanks for updating us and for posting a picture of the adorable Ben. You call that dirty ? My Kaotang is way dirtier than that on a daily basis. She hates to cuddle and hates to stay still. But if taking care of that long beautiful coat becomes too much of a pain for you and Ben, maybe when he is well enough, you can cut him to the length you are showing in your siggy. That shorter cut looks so cute on him. Anyways, Kaotang and I are praying and cheering for Ben. Have a good good night.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What beautiful news to bring Ben home. . . you are one lady I KNOW can do this Tracey---I am not so sure about most of the rest of us (except for Pam maybe)! 
God bless your sweet heart & your "sweetheart"--- I hope he is feeling encouraged. 
We will all be holding our breaths until we are a long way from here. Please get some rest & post when you can. We take nothing for grated in this life---this is a step in the right direction!


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh Tracey, I've just read this thread and I'm crying... now mostly for relief. So glad that your little Ben is the fighter and that he was able to get back to home already. I can't imagine how hard this situation is for you and your husband. I'll keep you in my thoughts and I wait anxiously for another good news.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

He's HOME!!!! :chili: am I the last one to find out these things??? :blush:


Ben is home!!! Poor boy looks like he's been through the wringer once or twice...:huh: *sniff* 


I'm sure he's feed with a Silver Spoon, afterall he is royalty. 

Well I am so relieved that they let hm come home, hopefully that'll help him to get better quicker.

What is his long time prognisis????


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am so happy to hear he is home. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What wonderful news that little Ben is back home again!! Hope that he and you too, had a restful night and that today will be better for all of you!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

so happy to hear that he's home with you.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

The A Team said:


> He's HOME!!!! :chili: am I the last one to find out these things??? :blush:
> 
> 
> Ben is home!!! Poor boy looks like he's been through the wringer once or twice...:huh: *sniff*
> ...


Of course it's a silver spoon. The definitive diagnosis can't be made until the scope is done. If it truly is ME then it all comes down to preventing aspiration pneumonia and ability to provide adequate nutrition. Aspiration is very common and preventing pneumonia is the biggest challenge.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

How did Ben do throughout the night? 

Thinking about all of you with positive thoughts and prayers.:tender:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> How did Ben do throughout the night?
> 
> Thinking about all of you with positive thoughts and prayers.:tender:


Lots of gagging and coughing up secretions. Sleeps well after the reglan but restless when it wears off. No vomiting of stomach contents which is a good thing. He did well with his morning feeding and is sleeping again (he gets the reglan 30 minutes before meals). Liquids are a challenge so I am off the buy thickener to make his little cubes that have a jello consistency. I would like to try this as opposed to having to put him through sub q injections daily.


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

So happy to hear your baby is home. Continued prayers for all of you.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh Tracey, my heart goes out to you and am saying lots of prayers! I haven't been on SM at all (new job, etc.) and only come here from time to time to check up on old friends. I'm glad Ben is home and please keep us posted on his recovery.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Tracey! I am glad that he is home........... but the aspiration phnemonia (sorry for spelling mistakes) is the scary part!!! Can you get him on a neublizor? I know one SM member that did that for cleft pallet baby................. and I know I asked my vet about the neubilzor with special medication for Babinka and he told me that it is only good for what Ben is going through and cleft pallet babies etc...... chest infection etc etc.......... I wish I could do more for you, this is all I can offer is my prayers and the neubilzor suggestion............... Please know I am thinking about all of you everyday......... but please look into the neubilzor


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Tracey, I'm so glad Ben is home with you! You are doing such a great job with him and sounds like you have a great attitude about it! I'll continue to keep you guys in my thoughts and prayers, hopefully Ben will get better about keeping his food down! But if it turns out he needs to get one of those chairs, I hope it will be super fancy! Maybe painted gold or something. :wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

here is the special baily chair for dogs!!! 
As well here are some links about neubilizor 

] 
*USING A NEBULIZER TO TREAT ASPIRATION PNEUMONIA-part 1*
Adobe PDF
*Dogs* (and cats) with megaesophagus are prone to developing aspiration pneumonia because of their ... prior to using the *nebulizer*. Put a little *dog*/cat food, ...
www.*caninemegaesophagus.org*/docs/*nebulizer*-morris.pdf
*Pneumonia Management*


This *dog* ultimately fully recovered and is presently living a normal ... Example of a *Nebulizer*. Many models are available and they are even priced low enough for ...
www.[B]marvistavet.com[/B]/html/body_pneumonia_management.html - Cached


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So happy that Ben is home. 
Sending lots of good thoughts and prayers for his continued improvement.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

or here is another type of chair you could use


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

*Starship: DOG Who Eats on High Chair Lands Home!*

_By Hausofpaws _

_Sorry I hope this link works! just trying to give some ideas to try to help Ben! _


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so happy to hear that Ben is home. May he have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Sounds like progress is being made with little Ben. I am so glad - hope he continues to improve. Sounds like you are doing a great job caring for him. Seeing him return to normal actions has to be reassuring.
When one of our precious little Maltese is in trouble, we all hurt.
Kisses to little Ben. Keep up the good care/work Tracey.
Wish I could do more, but I believe in prayers so I'm using them!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Tracey Sue told me the other day what happened. I am so sorry this happened to Ben and your husband! I am now reading the updates and seeing that sweet Benny boy is home. His photo melts me. He is in the best care possible now. Continued prayers for a speedy recovery. Rest up sweet Ben!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm just now getting caught up on SM. I am so sorry for what you are going through. Sending prayers for your family and Ben.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Checking in on little ben and both of you, i pray you had a good nights rest.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tracey - just checking in this morning. Glad he's not throwing up any food and hoping you can get or make those cubes. Was just wondering...is he on any kind of anti-inflammatory in case it is just a case of temporary swelling? Not sure what the meds you're giving him are for. He must be SO happy to be home. Are you able to take off from work for this? I know you must already have taken sick days this year for your surgery. Hoping you have some.:wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

maltese manica said:


> here is the special baily chair for dogs!!!
> As well here are some links about neubilizor
> 
> ]
> ...


Janene, thanks for the links. Ben does not have aspiration pneumonia at this point and hopefully we can prevent it by being diligent with his upright feedings. I know under the best circumstances, dogs with this condition can and do frequently get AP and you are correct nebulizers have a place in the management. My vet has and is doing lots of research and passing the info to me. She said she hasn't ever seen a case of ME since it is rare. She loves Ben and is very invested in his care. I have been reading everything I can and I appreciate the information. Thank you.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Tracey - just checking in this morning. Glad he's not throwing up any food and hoping you can get or make those cubes. Was just wondering...is he on any kind of anti-inflammatory in case it is just a case of temporary swelling? Not sure what the meds you're giving him are for. He must be SO happy to be home. Are you able to take off from work for this? I know you must already have taken sick days this year for your surgery. Hoping you have some.:wub:


Sue, no inflammatories were recommended. We do not have a conclusive diagnosis, but we do know the esophagus isn't working so management will mirror ME at this stage. Priority one, give him nutrition without aspiration. 
I haven't been back to work since Frank called me to come home Monday morning. My work has been understanding and know that Ben is our baby. I will have to go back next week but I'm only about 8 miles away, so I will go home for the noon feeding.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

it was just some suggestions as I know you must keep checking with fluid in lungs and chest! I just want everything to go back to normal for you Tracey.......... I wish I could build a time travel machine :-(


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

socalyte said:


> If Ben likes to be carried (since after all he IS s spoiled Maltese), what about a front carrier, like this: Amazon.com: Dog Supplies Outward Hound Legs Out Front Carrier Small 10" X 8" X 8": Pet Supplies
> 
> I know Cozette and Pippa would love nothing more than to be carried all day, but Ben may like his independence more, LOL.





TLR said:


> Jackie, that looks perfect. Of course he likes to be carried..don't they all.
> Going to order it now. Thanks


I can't even begin to say how much I hate that carrier and have wanted it taken off the market from the first time I saw it. However in this case, it's actually perfect! I'm assuming this is for those times that you have to keep him vertical, but just in case you didn't think about it, be careful where all you take him like this. Asking a fluff to expose his vulnerable belly to all the world coming at him (like in public places) can be really frightening to a fluff.



TLR said:


> Lots of gagging and coughing up secretions. Sleeps well after the reglan but restless when it wears off. No vomiting of stomach contents which is a good thing. He did well with his morning feeding and is sleeping again (he gets the reglan 30 minutes before meals). Liquids are a challenge so I am off the buy thickener to make his little cubes that have a jello consistency. I would like to try this as opposed to having to put him through sub q injections daily.


Hoping the jello cubes work. You are doing an amazing job!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

maltese manica said:


> it was just some suggestions as I know you must keep checking with fluid in lungs and chest! I just want everything to go back to normal for you Tracey.......... I wish I could build a time travel machine :-(


Oh I know it was a suggestion and I am so thankful for any information. I like that time travel idea


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I can't even begin to say how much I hate that carrier and have wanted it taken off the market from the first time I saw it. However in this case, it's actually perfect! I'm assuming this is for those times that you have to keep him vertical, but just in case you didn't think about it, be careful where all you take him like this. Asking a fluff to expose his vulnerable belly to all the world coming at him (like in public places) can be really frightening to a fluff.
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping the jello cubes work. You are doing an amazing job!


Crystal, I decided against the carrier for now. We ordered a Bailey Chair. It should ship Nov 19th.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

TLR said:


> Crystal, I decided against the carrier for now. We ordered a Bailey Chair. It should ship Nov 19th.


Really? Gosh I thought that carrier would be perfect. But I'm not the one dealing with the day to day things so I know you know what's needed most. Again, I can't even begin to convey how amazingly well you are coping and adapting to these changes. You are truly amazing!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Really? Gosh I thought that carrier would be perfect. But I'm not the one dealing with the day to day things so I know you know what's needed most. Again, I can't even begin to convey how amazingly well you are coping and adapting to these changes. You are truly amazing!


Thank you Crystal. The chair was to assist my mornings. I work full time and my DH can monitor him in the chair while I shower etc.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am hoping that this chair will help you...................... on facebook there is a group page called baileys chairs ( but you already probably know that) but just a FYI for you


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Any fluid coming out of his nose? You might want to check in with a booger sucker thingy majigy whatcha ma call it! I hope I dont sound so stupid I just want to help you..............


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tracey, just seeing this. So sorry your all going through this. Prayers and hugs for Ben's quick recovery.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thinking of precious Ben and his family tonight. Prayers and positive thoughts continue.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Just checking on Ben and wanted to let you know that the prayers are continuing. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:

How's Frank doing...i hope he's not being too hard on himself and has realized it was just an accident.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

mysugarbears said:


> Just checking on Ben and wanted to let you know that the prayers are continuing. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:
> 
> How's Frank doing...i hope he's not being too hard on himself and has realized it was just an accident.


Thank you Debbie. Frank is still being hard on himself but doing a little better now that Ben being home.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I am just now reading this. I am very sorry for both of boys! I hope Ben starts to feel better soon and your DH isn't too hard on himself!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thiking of you & sending prayers for all


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Tracey, just want to say I'm thinking of you all this am. Hope today goes smoothly for you :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just checking in this morning. Hope you all had a somewhat restful night. :wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

We had a bad night. Sitting at AVS in Maitland waiting for an emergecy consult with the head internal medicine specialist. Typing on iPhone so will update later. 
Continued prayers appreciated.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh my gosh. I am so sorry, but I am glad that you went to see a specialist. I wish I was in Winter Park, I would run over and give you a hug, but I am in Vero for the Weekend. Continued thoughts and prays.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Tracey, I feel so bad for all of you. I am so sorry. But, hopefully, the specialist will be able to help Ben feel better. My prayers and positive thoughts continue.

Hugs for you, Frank ... and, gentle healing hugs for sweet Ben.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Continuing to send love and hope to the three of you. :grouphug:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I will keep you & your husband and dear little Ben in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Tracey, I have been at a conference for work for the past couple of days and have been insanely busy. I've been checking in on my phone for updates on Ben though I haven't had a chance to post. I just wanted to let you know you, Frank and Ben have been in my thoughts and prayers constantly. I was thrilled when I saw that he was doing better and got to come home...and now heart broken that he had another rough night. I'm so sorry. I will continue praying and hoping for good news.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Just popping in to check up on you, Lets pray that the specialist will be able to help Ben!!!!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

TLR said:


> We had a bad night. Sitting at AVS in Maitland waiting for an emergecy consult with the head internal medicine specialist. Typing on iPhone so will update later.
> Continued prayers appreciated.


Tracey, I have not been to the facility in Maitland, but have heard that it is amazing. My daughter has been there with her Papillion. Good luck. I hope they can help Ben. Still sending lots of prayers and positive thoughts for you, Frank, and especially Ben.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

many times last night I woke and prayed for little Ben and you both, I'm sorry he had a bad night, God keep your touch on little Ben


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Praying the specialist can help our little Ben..may God give you strength and shower you with His grace and mercy..


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

So sorry to hear Ben had a bad night. Continued prayers headed your way.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for Ben


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Tracey, I feel so bad that I am just now seeing this! I wish there was something more I could do. Gio and Ben are so close in age. I will pray that the specialists can help and Ben has a full recovery! Hugs to you!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I know this is such a struggle for you and your husband. I can not image the grieve and sadness and worry you both must feel right now. In each of our lives, we face adversity and you are facing a horrific trial. I will continue to be thinking about you, your husband and your precious little one. I hope that the specialist will be able to determine a course of treatment that will bring full healing to little Ben. All of our hearts are open to the three of you and are here for you. Here is hoping that Ben recovers quickly.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> I know this is such a struggle for you and your husband. I can not image the grieve and sadness and worry you both must feel right now. In each of our lives, we face adversity and you are facing a horrific trial. I will continue to be thinking about you, your husband and your precious little one. I hope that the specialist will be able to determine a course of treatment that will bring full healing to little Ben. All of our hearts are open to the three of you and are here for you. Here is hoping that Ben recovers quickly.


Walter ... So eloquently expressed.

Tracey, I keep on checking in for updates. You, Frank, and Ben, are on my mind full time. I don't often ask for miracles ... but, I keep on praying that Ben has a full recovery. 

I was looking at Ben's picture again this morning ... and gave him a kiss on my i-Pad. His eyes melt my heart.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Poor little fellow. Still praying for ya'll, Tracey. Maybe the specialist can get things straighten out.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

wkomorow said:


> I know this is such a struggle for you and your husband. I can not image the grieve and sadness and worry you both must feel right now. In each of our lives, we face adversity and you are facing a horrific trial. I will continue to be thinking about you, your husband and your precious little one. I hope that the specialist will be able to determine a course of treatment that will bring full healing to little Ben. All of our hearts are open to the three of you and are here for you. Here is hoping that Ben recovers quickly.


:goodpost: Well said.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I am praying for your baby Ben and hoping this doctor will help him to be more comfortable.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> I know this is such a struggle for you and your husband. I can not image the grieve and sadness and worry you both must feel right now. In each of our lives, we face adversity and you are facing a horrific trial. I will continue to be thinking about you, your husband and your precious little one. I hope that the specialist will be able to determine a course of treatment that will bring full healing to little Ben. All of our hearts are open to the three of you and are here for you. Here is hoping that Ben recovers quickly.


You took the words my heart was feeling & expressed them so well, Walter. Tracey, stay focused as much as you can---we have your back here---prayers continue. God give wisdom to all of you!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

TLR said:


> We had a bad night. Sitting at AVS in Maitland waiting for an emergecy consult with the head internal medicine specialist. Typing on iPhone so will update later.
> Continued prayers appreciated.


Tracey I'm so sorry to hear this. Ben has so many people praying and thinking about him, I hope you can feel that. Please update when you can.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Just stopped by to check on Ben. Hoping the specialists can shed some light and improve things for Ben. Hoping for the best possible outcome.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tracey - just got home to see this. Not the news I wanted to read but I am glad that you got to the specialist and can have other eyes on dear Ben. Praying so hard that there's help for him. Walter said it all so well. Hope you can feel all our arms around you. :grouphug:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

We are still here as they are working on our Baby Ben. They are doing a battery of test and will have some preliminary results when we meet with the team at 5. They have confirmed ME and are looking for underlying causes. They are also doing another chest X-ray to see if he has developed pneumonia. Will know more after our consultation at 5. Thanks to each of you. It means so much to us.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Still praying for little Ben. I am so sorry he is still having problems.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh gosh, another hour. I'm glad they're being so thorough and praying they know what to do to help. :grouphug:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Still praying for Ben and you...and that they figure out what to do for him and make him heal quicker.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Praying for Ben….


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I will continue praying for Ben.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Still watching over you and Ben with strong hope.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lifting Ben up in prayer.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm glad Ben is in good hands...Tracey, you must be totally exhausted, poor thing...hang in there, sweet lady...:grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Am on my way out for the evening so won't be here to check back until later. Thinking of you, Ben and Frank,Tracey. rayer:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Praying for sweet Ben.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just checking to see if there is anymore news about little Ben??? Prayers will continue for him and also for you as well.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh Tracey and Frank, I am so sorry to hear they confirmed ME and I hope there aren't any more complications. We are praying for you and beautiful Ben.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Just got home from work and checking in to see what the specialist had to say. Tracey continuing prayers for Ben, Frank and you. :grouphug:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

My dear SM family, we have a true miracle. God heard all our prayers and ANSWERED them. When we got to AVS this morning they took a quick look at how poorly Ben was doing and immediately started another IV and said he would have to admitted. They said they had reviewed his X-rays and records from our vet and confirmed that Ben had ME. They wanted to do other test to see if there was an underlying cause for the ME so they were going to check for Addison's Disease, myasthenia gravis, thyroid issues etc. they also wanted to repeat the thoracic X-rays to be sure there wasn't an aspiration pneumonia from all the vomiting. Well the basic metabolic blood panel came back "boringly normal" with the exception of a very mild elevation in his liver enzymes (better than his last draw 4 months ago). They repeated the X-ray and...are you sitting down? The ME was resolved!!! Completely normal. No ME, no pneumonia and the collapsed lung was also resolved. They canceled all the other test and started feeding him a little with a syringe. He never chocked and no vomiting. They were completely "stumped". Said they have never seen a case that was classic ME 2 days ago and completely normal today. They also couldn't believe that there was such a change in him from this morning to this evening. They kept shaking their heads and saying this was a very unusual case and couldn't explain it. I told them I had the explanation... Ben has wonderful people all over the world praying for him and God answered. They agreed this was pretty miraculous. So Ben is home again. We are to bring him back tomorrow if he has any problems overnight again and they will proceed with a scope. Otherwise, we are on our way to a full recovery. I fed him a small meal upright (not taking any chances) and he has kept it down so far. He still has a little cough but the drooling has stopped and his bread is finally dry for the first time in 5 days. Guess who might be getting a bath tomorrow if this trend continues...he really needs one.
I am so grateful for each one of you. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.
DH is crying again, but they are tears of joy!!!
Love, Tracey, Frank and Ben


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Tracey, 
Oh---I'm just seeing this, hoping and praying for Ben tonight. rayer:rayer: Is Frank ok, I worry about him so much with all the stress.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

OMG Tracey---:crying: I can't type. I'm crying happy tears.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Omg how fantastic. Hoping tomorrows procedure goes well. Take care of your two dear boys and take care of yourself.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Are they positive. I can't believe this. :chili::chili: I can feel your joy all the way over here... I will pray tonight is perfect and this nightmare is past. I was typing my first post at same time as you. 
Love you Ben, Tracey and Frank!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

We will continue the prayers for all of you!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh Tracey, I am soooo happy for you and your DH and dear sweet Ben. I pray there are no problems overnight. Tell your DH that your post brought tears of joy to my eyes too.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tracey -- I have tears of happiness running down my cheeks. The miracle of prayers -- and I know how hard all of SM has been praying for Ben. This is indeed a miracle and you, Frank and Ben truly deserve one. I will, of course, continue to pray for Ben and continue checking on updates. Thank you Dear God.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I do not usually get emotional with stories on the forum but this one got to me. I'm so glad Ben is doing well,  I will continue to pray for you guys and send good thoughts your way. I look forward to more updates!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

SammieMom said:


> OMG Tracey---:crying: I can't type. I'm crying happy tears.


Me too!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh thank God!!!!! I am gasping and crying almost as much as when I first read of the accident. I can't believe it :chili::chili::chili::chili: Thank God! It seems like a miracle. I am so happy.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

:dothewave:


Hallelujah......Amen.......Mozel Tov....and Amazing Grace! Will keep the paws crossed for a full recovery for Ben and your family!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I guess that there are miracles and ben was certainly one of them!! What a wonderful relief to hear that ben does not have me and that he is back at home after a very long and emotional and stressful day for all of you. God is good and he does answer prayers. Many prayers will continue for you all that tonight will be a more restful one.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm sitting here crying :smcry: but tears of joy...a true miracle has taken place, there is no other explanation for this. Thank you God for watching over our Ben! Tracey this is just the best news and i know you have got to have such a huge weight lifted off your shoulders. I'm so glad to hear that Frank has happy tears and has hopefully stopped beating himself up. Hopefully Ben will have a good night tonight. Hugs and Love to you, Ben and Frank. :hugging:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank You God. I am so happy that Ben is going to be alright!!!Praying that he has a wonderful night, and he continues to get better and stronger each day!!!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

This has had me so sad, but now I feel happy that Ben is doing better. Hugs and kisses from Belle and Petey.


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

Tracy I have tears of joy. It truly is a miracle. I have been telling my DH about Ben and even showed him the chair. I am so happy for you. My thoughts will continue to be with you and Ben and your husband. Please keep the good news coming.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

HEAVENLY FATHER, IT SEEMS LIKE I AM ALWAYS COMING TO YOU WITH REQUESTS, IT'S SO WONDERFUL TO TYPE THIS AND RAISIE MY HAND IN PRAISE FOR YOUR NAME, YOU ARE THE ALMIGHTY GOD YOU KNOW OUR COMINGS AND OUR GOINGS, YOU KNOW OUR HEARTS, YOU WEEP WHEN WE WEEP YOU REJOICE WHEN WE REJOICE, THANK YOU LORD FOR TOUCHING LITTLE BEN, MAY TRACEY AND FRANK CONTINUE TO SEE YOUR WORKS IN LITTLE BENS LIFE. THANK YOU LORD WE HEAR SO MANY BAD THINGS THAT ARE HAPPENING IT'S SUCH A BLESSING TO SEE YOUR HAND OF MERCY. THANK YOU LORD FOR THIS MIRACLE, IN JESUS NAME I PRAY. AMEN

Tracey I AM THRILLED


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

What wonderful news for all of you. Our prayers have been answered. I'll bet you will all sleep well tonight.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

This is unbelievably fabulous and I am so happy for all of you. This is the best gift Frank had for his birthday! The power of a community all of the world definitely lifted Ben back to a full recovery. I think we are all having tears of joy.
Hugs


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Fantastic news,pray he is recovered!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh I have goosebumps reading this. Tracey, this is the best news I've heard all week. I'm so happy for you, Frank, for all of us waiting here to hear about this miracle and especially for Ben. 

Give our boy kisses from me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

OHHHH, Thank God! So glad he is home again! Hoping and praying Ben is on his way to a full recovery!:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:crying:Thank you Father for this great miracle...nothing is impossible for You...I love you, Lord and I give You all the Glory...In Jesus' Name, :amen: I'm so happy!!!:yahoo::wavetowel2::tender:


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

Tracy, I am overwhelmed with relief and joy. I was so worried to hear Ben's condition had worsened the night before. I am now in tears. It must feel like a big weight has been lifted for you. I am so happy! It's truly amazing how resilient these little ones are and how quickly they bounce back. Thank god for this! You guys are still in my thoughts and I hope you and Frank finally get a restful night! Tomorrow will be a new day. A much brighter one!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Tracey, when I saw you posted tonight with an update ... I held my breath one more time before reading your post. And, once again, I asked God for a miracle. 

So, when I read your first sentence saying that you have a true miracle ... I cried tears of joy. And, I thanked God, over and over. And, as you know, it was not just me ... there have been so many SM friends here praying for a miracle.

I tried to read your update to Felix ... and, I kept getting so choked up with happy tears. He had happy tears, too. We are so, so happy for you, Frank, and Ben.

Frank, we were all so worried about you, too. I hope you can relax a little bit now. (You are probably wound up with joy now ... LOL) And, even though many of us wished you a Happy Birthday on your birthday ... I want to wish you a real Happy Birthday now! You have received the greatest gift ... a miracle ... your Ben.

Tracey, you are awesome. Bless your heart. Thank you for keeping us updated. And, please continue to let us know how Ben is doing. 

Please give Ben gentle hugs and kisses from me. And, many happy hugs for you and Frank. I hope you all rest well tonight.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I am sitting here, mouth dropped and goose bumps all over! This truly is a miracle!! I'm so thrilled for you that I can't even begin to express it because there are just no words!! Thanks big Guy. :wub: You knew we needed some good news about now and blessed us all. 

Give your hubby and sweet Ben a hug for me!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I am sitting here, mouth dropped and goose bumps all over! This truly is a miracle!! I'm so thrilled for you that I can't even begin to express it because there are just no words!! Thanks big Guy. :wub: You knew we needed some good news about now and blessed us all.
> 
> Give your hubby and sweet Ben a hug for me!!


I love that!!:wub:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy tears here too!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so grateful for this miracle! Tracey, praying that Ben's recovery continues and that life is back to "boringly normal" for you all soon!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Hooray! Our prayers have been answered. We won't stop praying though. Hugs to all of you. I hope you all have a good nights restful sleep.


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

I just read the post.. I went from crying to smiling. I am so happy for you

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tracey, that is the best news!! I got chills reading the post and had tears rolling down my face. Continuing to pray all is over.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Missy -- you owe us some Kleenex, big time. :chili::chili::chili: I was petrified to read your thread when I just got home from being out and then to read it...yup, tears of joy for sure. I was reading every word to Jim and going faster and faster as the news got better and better. Just overjoyed. I know a lot of Aunties who will be sleeping better tonight. :cloud9::cloud9: Still continuing to pray for continued improvements each and every day.
Sleep tight, Tracey, Frank and Ben. Aren't you glad it's the weekend. :aktion033::aktion033: Oh and maybe you can have them hold off on sending that Bailey chair. :thumbsup: 
What an awesome community SM is. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Ohh so glad and relieved to hear he is back to boringly normal!! such wonderful news!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Came to check on Ben and can't tell you how thrilled I am to read about his miraculous recovery!! :chili:..Thank you God!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Tracey, I have happy tears running on my face. My husband is also thrilled to hear the amazing news and we couldn't be happier! What a wonderful miracle. Please give Ben some kisses from us. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Came to check on Ben and can't tell you how thrilled I am to read about his miraculous recovery!! :chili:..Thank you God!


If there is power in numbers, if there is power in prayers...we will do the same for you, Terry.

I don't know. To me prayer is not in forming words and asking that your wishes be granted. In my mind prayer is a spontaneous mental reaction...something that just happens...something that sends your mental facilties into a special place, where you are in touch with the "whole". In that regard, I am praying for you with all my heart, because...I love you. Our Ben is going to be well. So many of us have sent our love to our Ben, and we will be sending our love to our dear Terry too.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

This is a perfect example of God answering prayers. I am numb from the shear beauty of healing from worldly prayers for this precious little dog.
I read this miraculous report from Tracy tonite to my son and couldn't make it thru without breaking up with blurry eyes and cracking voice. God has definitely answered the many prayers.
Thank you God......


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am so happy for this good news. :chili::wub::chili:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I've been gone all week.... I just read this and it was heartbreaking 

I am so glad to hear Ben is going to be okay!

Big hugs and nose kisses for Ben......


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow, that's such an amazing blessing! I couldn't be more thrilled for your whole family, and I'm sure this just eases the pain in his heart. I'm also crying wonderful tears of joy.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh no    

I am praying for lil Ben (hugs)


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh I am just reading the update and I am super thrilled!!!!! Thankgoodness!!!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm crying tears of joy with you and your family!! SOOO glad to hear this great news. I'll continue the prayers until all is well. Hugs.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Tracey--just checking in, hope you all had a good night!:heart:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I read some of the happy posts and could not find the update fast enough. What a relief to see such great news today!!! I am so happy for you and that Ben is OK!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

We all had a much needed good nights sleep last night. Ben had a few coughing episodes during the night but the drooling and vomiting has stopped. His beard was still dry this morning. He is prancing around the house but I don't think he is ready for zoomies yet. I see a nap in our future today. I keep reading the diagnosis portion of his paperwork that says "MegaEsophagus-Resolved" and can't help but feeling extremely blessed. I might frame it to remind us just how blessed we are. 
Thank you again to each one of you for your support, positive energy and prayers.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

This is such fantastic news! I am so happy for all of you. It was a terrible episode, and now it will be in the past. I wonder if the pneumothorax had something to do with it and when it resolved?? Who knows? Ben will just have to be a miracle boy!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maybe Ben can make it into a medical journal. I think you should suggest it and boy I'd push for a cover with him on it (I guess medical journals don't really do that- usually more clinical) but hey, it would get everyone's attention!!

So glad you all got some rest, Tracey and I think this should be declared a PJ weekend. Just lounging around the house taking naps, prancing (we'll leave that to Ben and not you and Frank - though if you do it - I want pix:thumbsup and prepping for probably the best Thanksgiving you've ever had. So many challenges for you all this year and so much to be thankful for now. :chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So glad that evening was good. Just wanted to check on you and see that everything went well. This is indeed worth framing.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Tracey, I am so happy to hear this good news about Ben! Now you and DH can stay focused on Ben's healing and enjoy life's blessings!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

TLR said:


> We all had a much needed good nights sleep last night. Ben had a few coughing episodes during the night but the drooling and vomiting has stopped. His beard was still dry this morning. He is prancing around the house but I don't think he is ready for zoomies yet. I see a nap in our future today. I keep reading the diagnosis portion of his paperwork that says "MegaEsophagus-Resolved" and can't help but feeling extremely blessed. I might frame it to remind us just how blessed we are.
> Thank you again to each one of you for your support, positive energy and prayers.


Maybe you could take a little video of Ben prancing around for us? :yes: And, I mean without the bath yet. Just knowing Ben is going to be okay makes us see him as beautiful as ever. 

I can't tell you how happy I am for all of you, Tracey. Thank you so much for updating us this morning.

Have a super wonderful weekend. And, enjoy your naps!

Please give Ben gentle hugs and kisses from his Auntie Marie. And, love and hugs to you and Frank.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

TLR said:


> We all had a much needed good nights sleep last night. Ben had a few coughing episodes during the night but the drooling and vomiting has stopped. His beard was still dry this morning. He is prancing around the house but I don't think he is ready for zoomies yet. I see a nap in our future today. I keep reading the diagnosis portion of his paperwork that says "MegaEsophagus-Resolved" and can't help but feeling extremely blessed. I might frame it to remind us just how blessed we are.
> Thank you again to each one of you for your support, positive energy and prayers.


WooHoo!! I'm so glad you all got a good night's sleep. Not only is the fact that his ME is 'Resolved', but the fact that he's healing so quickly that his beard was dry this morning is even more of a miracle. Amazing. I still get chills when I think about this. Hugs to you all!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Wonderful news!! You go Ben  We have you all in our thoughts, hopefully you can get another picture of our miracle boy. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

The news gets better each time, Ben will be back to his old self soon.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Praise the Lord in whom all blessing flow…. Every good and perfect gift is from above.
Love and hugs to little Ben the best little patient and Mom for your loving hand and DH for his tender heart. Our whole family is so happy for you. I have read the posts of little Ben to my husband. Did I say, Praise the Lord?!!! =)


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

this was such a great way to start the weekend! we are so happy everything has been resolved and everyone is getting some much needed sleep. We all knew Ben was a champion and would beat this . 
Now when I hear this song, I will always think of Ben the mighty.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ly33UprQ-ok]Katy Perry Roar lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Tracey---Thanks for posting this morning. Nothing like good sleep to heal the mind & body :thumbsup: Love that the prancing Ben is back :yahoo: (zoomies are highly overrated) but Sue has put a mental picture in my head of the 3 of you prancing around the house :smrofl: I love her sense of humor. 

Is Ben back to eating/drinking from his bowls, you may have said, I wasn't sure ? I'm just elated for you all Tracey.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

SO thankfkul! and happy to hear the good news....jumping for joy right now!!!!


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

We are so happy for Ben and his parents! It took a while for me to read all the post to see the entire story but I am so glad for the update. Simba didn't help by sitting on my chest while I was reading (lol) but he is very happy about Ben's recovery.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Tracey....WOW is all I can say! This is nothing short of a miracle! It makes me teary eyed to think of all the SMers around the world praying for little Ben to make a miraculous recovery...and he did! I am so beyond thrilled for you!!! :chili:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

WooHoo. :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Such good news this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

:aktion033 This has just made my day. God is good.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It just gets better every time I read an update! Thank You God!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tracey, I have been traveling all day, and now I come home to this wonderful news! It does sound like a "real" miracle and we sure needed one for little Ben. I am so, so, so happy for Frank too, because I think this will help him immensely! 
Prayers will continue as you move forward. O happy day!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I just gave this thread a 5 star rating! I'd triple the stars if we could! 

I am looking outside at the sun shining on the beautiful autumn leaves ... and, I am thinking about how wonderful the story of Ben has turned out to be ... it is so uplifting. Truly a miracle.

I keep on hugging Snowball ... and at the same time, thanking God for answering all of our prayers for sweet Ben.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just checking in today and see that all is good....even better than good!!! 

Thank God Ben is doing so much better already!!! :chili:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so happy to hear that Ben is doing so much better. Our prayers are answered.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

FANTASTIC!!! I've been on the road and not able to check in. I am so happy to hear this wonderful news about Ben!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

mdbflorida said:


> this was such a great way to start the weekend! we are so happy everything has been resolved and everyone is getting some much needed sleep. We all knew Ben was a champion and would beat this .
> Now when I hear this song, I will always think of Ben the mighty.
> Katy Perry Roar lyrics - YouTube


Awww, Mags I think we should make his theme song!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Tracey---Thanks for posting this morning. Nothing like good sleep to heal the mind & body :thumbsup: Love that the prancing Ben is back :yahoo: (zoomies are highly overrated) but Sue has put a mental picture in my head of the 3 of you prancing around the house :smrofl: I love her sense of humor.
> 
> Is Ben back to eating/drinking from his bowls, you may have said, I wasn't sure ? I'm just elated for you all Tracey.


Kandis, I am still feeding upright. He does still have a little trouble with water. No regurgitating but he coughs when he drinks so that tells me he isn't managing the thin liquids perfectly yet. I'm probably being over cautions at this point but he was always a fast eater and I just want things to settle completely so we don't have a set back. They do think he had esophagitis which is very painful so we will continue to given small gentle feedings for a while.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Tracey, I am so thrilled to hear of Ben's miraculous healing. What a fighter Ben is! I agree that Katy Perry's _Roar_ should be his theme song. I will continue to pray for Ben until he is back 100%--zoomies and all.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Tracey are you using a water bottle? Boo grew up with a water bottle and occasionally he sneaks water from zach's bowl when we forget to pick it up and he chokes and will spit it up. I don't think he ever learned to drink from a water bowl


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

mdbflorida said:


> Tracey are you using a water bottle? Boo grew up with a water bottle and occasionally he sneaks water from zach's bowl when we forget to pick it up and he chokes and will spit it up. I don't think he ever learned to drink from a water bowl


I'm using a syringe and adding extra water to his feedings. I tried ice chips tonight and he did well with that. He's urinating fine so he must be getting enough fluids. No poops today but he hasn't eaten or at least kept down much food in the last week.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

You might want to try a water bottle next because it definitely controls the amount of water. I clip it to the xpen.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

TLR said:


> Kandis, I am still feeding upright. He does still have a little trouble with water. No regurgitating but he coughs when he drinks so that tells me he isn't managing the thin liquids perfectly yet. I'm probably being over cautions at this point but he was always a fast eater and I just want things to settle completely so we don't have a set back. They do think he had esophagitis which is very painful so we will continue to given small gentle feedings for a while.


Tracey-I'm so proud he stopped drooling constantly and is finally eating. :thumbsup: And I am in total agreement, "SLOW and steady wins the race" (as Sue says). I would feed upright till he is well. I didn't know, but makes sense it would be a painful problem. Poor little Ben. :innocent: Your doing such a great job with all of this Tracey. :aktion033:


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I wish him a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Such happy news hearing Ben is doing so well.I've been so worried about him... he really is a miracle baby!!!!:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

thinking of little Ben and you and Frank tonight, I'm about ready for bed, I'll be praying for all of you, sweet sleep to you


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

TLR said:


> My dear SM family, we have a true miracle. God heard all our prayers and ANSWERED them. When we got to AVS this morning they took a quick look at how poorly Ben was doing and immediately started another IV and said he would have to admitted. They said they had reviewed his X-rays and records from our vet and confirmed that Ben had ME. They wanted to do other test to see if there was an underlying cause for the ME so they were going to check for Addison's Disease, myasthenia gravis, thyroid issues etc. they also wanted to repeat the thoracic X-rays to be sure there wasn't an aspiration pneumonia from all the vomiting. Well the basic metabolic blood panel came back "boringly normal" with the exception of a very mild elevation in his liver enzymes (better than his last draw 4 months ago). They repeated the X-ray and...are you sitting down? The ME was resolved!!! Completely normal. No ME, no pneumonia and the collapsed lung was also resolved. They canceled all the other test and started feeding him a little with a syringe. He never chocked and no vomiting. They were completely "stumped". Said they have never seen a case that was classic ME 2 days ago and completely normal today. They also couldn't believe that there was such a change in him from this morning to this evening. They kept shaking their heads and saying this was a very unusual case and couldn't explain it. I told them I had the explanation... Ben has wonderful people all over the world praying for him and God answered. They agreed this was pretty miraculous. So Ben is home again. We are to bring him back tomorrow if he has any problems overnight again and they will proceed with a scope. Otherwise, we are on our way to a full recovery. I fed him a small meal upright (not taking any chances) and he has kept it down so far. He still has a little cough but the drooling has stopped and his bread is finally dry for the first time in 5 days. Guess who might be getting a bath tomorrow if this trend continues...he really needs one.
> I am so grateful for each one of you. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.
> DH is crying again, but they are tears of joy!!!
> Love, Tracey, Frank and Ben



:wub::thumbsup::aktion033: Thank God! What a wonderful update  Tracey, I hope Ben continues to have a fully recovery and that your family would be always reminded that each day is a gift. You guys have already shown me that! sending many hugs!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is Sun. morning here in Vienna & I am hoping all is well in FL! I just have you on my mind & wanted you to know I am still praying for Ben & you & Frank. Sending hugs & many well wishes. Happy Sunday!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Such fabulous news! And now I have tears of joy! Happy dance!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

Just getting caught up on the boards. The wonderful update on Ben certainly made my day! Prayers do work! Continued prayers for all of you and Ben's 100% recovery. Wanda and Lily


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so happy to read such a great up date on little Ben. May his progress continue and he has full recovery and may God continue to smile down on the three of you.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Just checking in to see how Ben is progressing!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

maltese manica said:


> Just checking in to see how Ben is progressing!


Janene, He is really doing well. Lapping water out of his bowl and no regurgitation. He is eating well without vomiting and running around the house like his old self. He still acts like he is having a little difficulty swallowing or maybe it just still hurts but it hasn't stopped him from eating. He is eating like a pig again.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

TLR said:


> Janene, He is really doing well. Lapping water out of his bowl and no regurgitation. He is eating well without vomiting and running around the house like his old self. He still acts like he is having a little difficulty swallowing or maybe it just still hurts but it hasn't stopped him from eating. He is eating like a pig again.


What a wonderful thing to read. I feel so happy knowing Ben is doing great, God bless his heart. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Tracey, that is such good news. I'm sure you are so relieved. Sounds like Ben will be totally back to normal very soon. It always amazes me how your whole life can change in an instant. So happy that you have had such a wonderful outcome.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Such happy news!!! I could just cry tears of joy…..


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that's awesome news! do you still have to hold him upright while eating or is he pretty much back to normal?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

TLR said:


> Janene, He is really doing well. Lapping water out of his bowl and no regurgitation. He is eating well without vomiting and running around the house like his old self. He still acts like he is having a little difficulty swallowing or maybe it just still hurts but it hasn't stopped him from eating. He is eating like a pig again.


Awesome Tracey!! Keep it up little Ben...we wuv you...:tender:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

That is great news. Best of everything going forward.


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

Had to check in again. So very happy for Ben and you and Frank! What a miracle for sure.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Such good news! So nice to see that he is running around the house. Lots of hugs to Ben! :wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

We love you Ben, a early Thanksgiving for sure.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

TLR said:


> Janene, He is really doing well. Lapping water out of his bowl and no regurgitation. He is eating well without vomiting and running around the house like his old self. He still acts like he is having a little difficulty swallowing or maybe it just still hurts but it hasn't stopped him from eating. He is eating like a pig again.


 This is wonderful news, way to go Ben!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So glad to hear this, HUGS Ben...what a tough little guy


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili: PRAISE The LORD:chili: Ben your one of God's miracles:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I do agree w/Paula---no surprise there, eh?
Miracles don't happen very often, but this one will stay w/us for a long, long time! 
(pun intended)


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

So sorry, just seeing this. Thank God, and I am so relieved and thrilled for you and darling Ben. I will keep praying for continued wonderful progress.


----------



## SA_GC (Oct 14, 2013)

Hurrah for Ben!!! Ever so glad that this is turning out well.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Beautiful blessings! Yep sounds like the perfect miracle. Could not be happier for you guys  !


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So happy for Ben!


----------



## summer (Dec 3, 2010)

Wonderful news! Very happy that Ben is getting better.


----------

